# root-Rechte bei XWindows ?



## sandro_nar (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
ich benutzte ubuntu 6.06 und möchte mit XWindows über root-Rechte verfügen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit? Das heißt, ich möchte mit grafischer Oberfläche arbeiten, aber trotzdem root-Rechte haben!

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## BehindTheScenes (8. Oktober 2006)

hi,

hmm, einfach in der Console "su" eingeben ...


MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## sandro_nar (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich meine, ich möchte nicht in Console arbeiten, sondern wie man es unter MS-Windows gewöhnt ist, z. B. die Datei von einen Verzeichnis in einem anderen zu kopieren oder löschen!

Su, sudo, sudo -s, … habe probiert, aber in grafischen Oberfläche haben diese keine Wirkung als root-Rechte, oder?  

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst doch auch als normaler User Dateien kopieren und sowas. Nur eben halt nicht ueberall. Und man sollte auch nur dann als root arbeiten wenn es wirklich noetig ist, und nicht immer.
Falls Du mit KDE arbeitest koenntest Du evtl. kdesu nutzen. Hab es mir nicht angeguckt, aber es koennte evtl. eine Loesung sein. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich, falls es zugelassen wird, auch einfach als root einloggen und die noetigen Aktionen vornehmen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2006)

Auf eigene Gefahr:
Du kannst Dich selbstverständlich auch als Root auf dem X-Server anmelden.
Du mußt allerdings die Option in der Konfiguration abändern.
System -> Administration -> Anmeldebildschirm
--> Erlaube Root sich anzumelden

Bin nicht sicher ob es im Deutschen auch so heißt, habe frei übersetzt 

Klüger ist aber folgende Lösung:
*Gnome*
- Paket GKSU installieren
- Einen Starter erstellen mit folgendem befehl:

```
gksudo nautilus
```

*KDE*
- Paket KDESU installieren
- Einen Starter erstellen mit folgendem befehl:

```
kdesu nautilus
```

Fertig, schon kann man mit Nautilus Daten überall Kopieren und bearbeiten.

Sollte man zwar auch nicht machen, aber wie schon erwähnt: Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr!


----------

